# LED Light bar with dump bed



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for a LED light bar for a truck with a dump bed? My one ton chevy i have an Truck Star Mini bar on the roof and 2 4" led's cut into the bed. I have an almost new Ram 3500 on the way and i dont want to start cutting holes in the bed yet. The problem with a light bar on the roof of the truck is you lose the use of the rear of the bar. i was thinking of building a mount to put it on top of the overhang of the bed and just cage the light in to protect it from material. But then it would be pretty high, especially to make sure its over my sander. Other option is just to suck it up and put it on the roof and mount lights on the back of the dump bed. 

so... any other ideas?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

some sort of stand/ mount to bolt on to the bed would be the best way to go or just put flat led's into the bed itself and problem solved. however if you dont need the lightbar all year round you could remove it so it wont get dammaged


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah i thought about just taking it off but when i'm mowing and park on the side of busy roads i like the strobe more than my 4-ways.. I'm also looking at the small LED strips to mount on the back of the bed.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Posting a pic of the truck would help a bit... When you get it. 

I would just say for plowing go county style with the led bar on top of the cab protector... Then get some strobes to go in the dump body lights. I just like that style.. You can even put some strobes on the salter...I've been eying out some LED trucker turn signals (amber) that would be nice on one of our salt trucks. Also I've never had a lightbar break... Don't really see how or why a lightbar would break due to material falling on it way at the front of the trucks cab protector... 


Because you know in the summer you're not going to see any strobes or LEDs being hooked to a trailer! It's led on the roof or nothing!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

My trailer sits lower then where I'd probably put the lights


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a roll tarp protector that we made a custom mount for the mini on top of, it works good.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't have a pic of that do you?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No, It's just a 90 degree piece of aluminum welded to the tarp protector and we drilled holes for the bolts to hold the lights and wire.

It's alot of feet of wire but it's where I want it.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Either 2 beacons on both sides of the cab protector. Or buy 8 6" oval LED strobes and take a plasma cutter and Put 2 in the back of the body facing rear, 2 on the sides of the back of the dump body, 2 on the sides of the cab protector that over hangs the truck and the remaining 2 in the cab over hang facing forward. All clean and flush mounted but bright!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I do have a picture of it after all...

What you don't see is the aluminum pipe that the cable is protected by on the front .The cable is only exposed around the tarp protector but it is also encased in that sloted plastic cable protector for the whole length.


----------

